# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Your input on Invictus' signature goes here

## Invictus

I'm completely at a loss as to what I should do with my signature.

"Invictus" is Latin, and I don't believe it has an exact translation to English. It basically means "invincible," or "unbeatable."

Maybe that could be incorporated. Also, I love guitars. That could also be incorporated.

I know my way around Photoshop well enough that you shouldn't feel limited in suggestions. Just throw ideas out, maybe I'll even find a way to credit everyone who contributes in the finished product.

Thanks, all!

----------


## IWillBeLight

some music notes, maybe a guitar.. golden shine comes to mind for invincible, your name obviously in letters.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wrong section.

----------


## Invictus

How is Artist's Corner the wrong section...?

And thanks IWillBeLight - you've got the ball rolling and my creative juices flowing.

----------

